# SpaceyJC's Journal



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I became a new member on this site today, and I decided to create a journal!

I am also a new betta fish owner. I am the proud "mommy" of a male half-moon betta named Norbert as of July 29, 2014! :lol:

Norbert lives in a one-gallon filtered tank. He's got a nice green plant to hide and rest in, and pretty stones on the bottom of his tank. 
I realize now that getting a 1-gallon tank was a mistake. He deserves more room. I am now looking to get him in a bigger tank as soon as possible and with a heater. He's such a cute little boy and deserves lots of love and space!

For now, as I search for a suitable, affordable tank, he seems quite content. He's very lively, and he likes people it seems. He likes to look at me. :-D

So, here's my boy:


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, he's very pretty!

I'd like to note that if you're careful about your water changes, and especially if you find him live plants, he CAN live happily in that tank. But if you'd like to get him something better, there are both efficient/cost-effective and frustrating/expensive ways to go about it.

I suggest getting yourself an ordinary glass tank. PetSmart sells the "Grrreat Choice" brand tanks... they're cheap and basic. Find or make yourself a lid (this can be a piece of fabric tied around the top with a ribbon if no other suitable material presents itself; I plan on making one out of the thick plastic material that tablecloth covers are made out of for mine). He WILL jump out if given the opportunity.

Next, equipment. Get him a heater--5 watts per gallon is generally the minimum unless your house is cold--and make sure you get one that's adjustable. A filter is optional. Get the biggest tank you have space for, because it's not much more expensive, gives him more room, is easier to keep, and is easier to find equipment for. Small-tank heaters are very unreliable. A 5-gallon home is very easy to heat, however, and very easy to maintain.

In ten gallons, you can keep select other fish with him if he's okay with it and if there's plenty of cover. In more than ten gallons, you can get away with a wider variety of tankmates. Something to consider if you like all sorts of fish. You must never keep him with another betta, obviously, or anything that looks too much like one.

When you buy any equipment, especially filters, read reviews first. 90% of everything is crap, especially aquarium equipment, so research first.

Also make sure that any ornaments you buy are aquarium safe BEFORE you put them in. This doesn't mean checking for a label that says "aquarium safe." It means sticking it in a bucket of water conditioner-treated water for a few weeks and then examining it. If anything's bubbling, chipping, flaking, leaching, smelling funny... take it back to the store.

The exception is live plants. Never buy live plants from a store's fish tank, ESPECIALLY if the fish look sick or dead. The ones in the tubes are all right, but still research before you buy; some of the plants sold in tubes are for lizard habitats and aren't fully submersible. They'll rot in your aquarium. Others require special fertilizers or CO2 injection. The ones you want are java/"el nino"/tropica/windelov fern, java moss, water wisteria, floating plants, and marimo moss balls. Those don't require any special fertilizer or anything, just stick them in. They'll help absorb the ammonia produced by your fish, making the tank safer. Sometimes the ferns even come with baby ferns attached under their leaves--bonus!

That's all the advice I can think to give you right now. If you're on a tight budget, I can give you recommendations for that too--but, remember, he will be perfectly happy in that 1g tank as long as you keep it clean and warm.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Two days ago Norbert was looking sick! I've now had to resort to doing 100% water changes everyday for his 1-gallon tank, which is probably stressful for the poor guy, but at least he gets clean water everyday that will help him get healthy again.
Since I do not have an aquarium heater, I've wrapped a blanket around his tank in the hope to keep the water warm. 
He's looking much better now! He's much more lively now. He's still got a little discoloration on his fins, but looking so much better than two days ago.

I'm working on getting money for a 5 gallon tank, heater, and thermometer. In his new home he should be happier. I'm getting it as soon as I can!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can always try scouting out yard sales, Goodwills, and secondhand shops. I just picked up a 10 gallon with a filter, hood w/ light, and decor (the decor will probably be thrown out) for $20. A good scrubbing with clean hot water (no soap), a second cleaning with a 5% solution of bleach, and then enough rinsing to remove the bleach smell, and the stuff will be good as new.  It's labor intensive, but being short on money is a thing sometimes...


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

hrutan said:


> You can always try scouting out yard sales, Goodwills, and secondhand shops. I just picked up a 10 gallon with a filter, hood w/ light, and decor (the decor will probably be thrown out) for $20. A good scrubbing with clean hot water (no soap), a second cleaning with a 5% solution of bleach, and then enough rinsing to remove the bleach smell, and the stuff will be good as new.  It's labor intensive, but being short on money is a thing sometimes...


Wow, that's a really good price. The tank I was saving up for is only 5 gallons with a filter and light hood for $30!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Ooh, don't bother. If you buy new, get a basic 5g glass tank, make a hood out of clear tablecloth-cover plastic (you can find it at Wal-Mart or any fabric store), and get a clip on light. Ask for recommendations for filters and heaters. Not only will this be cheaper on the whole, but you'll get better equipment by and large.

But yeah, shop around thrift stores. They have really nice deals.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Hopefully tomorrow I can get someone to take me to a thrift store, hopefully they've got tanks there. If not, I found someone local online who's selling a 5 gallon with lots of accessories for $20.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Going out on the town today in search for a tank! Wish me luck!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Success!
I purchased a used 9.5 gallon tank today that came with a light hood with bulbs, a filter, heater, gravel, castle decoration, two large fish nets, a gravel vacuum/siphon, and a bottle of disease treatment for only $10!

The gravel and decoration will probably be thrown out, but if the filter and heater work then I'll be keeping them. I also bought a thermometer today.

The tank needs a lot of TLC, though. It has a lot of hard water encrustation that needs cleaning and the front of the tank has crayon drawn on it that needs to be scrubbed. But, it can be revived!

Here's a picture:









The plan is to go out and buy new gravel tomorrow and maybe a few decorations. We'll also having a cleaning day! Need to get all the gunk off the filter and clean the glass (no soap) and hopefully it will be as good as new for little Norbert, who is anxiously waiting for his new mansion!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Neat, neat, neat! That was a really good deal!

When you go out, stop in a hardware store and get waterproof silicone sealant (make sure it's clear). You'll need it sooner or later, especially with a used tank that may not be watertight. ;-)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

myexplodingcat said:


> Neat, neat, neat! That was a really good deal!
> 
> When you go out, stop in a hardware store and get waterproof silicone sealant (make sure it's clear). You'll need it sooner or later, especially with a used tank that may not be watertight. ;-)


Ah yes, that seems like a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Most of my friends and family think I'm crazy to have bought such a big tank. They're all like, "It's just a fish." and "Why such a big tank for such a small fish?"
Does anyone else hate the statement, "It's just a fish"?
I want to give my fish the home he deserves, and I want him to be happy and healthy. He's not just a decoration, he's a living thing that needs to be taken care of and loved.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*Tank Cleaning Day!*

Cleaned the tank today!
Man, that was labor intensive!! Did lots of scrubbing!
But, I think I've got it in pretty good shape. Just one step closer to Norbert in his new home!










I ended up throwing out the filter it came with, just too crusty and icky looking for my liking. I ordered a new sponge filter from Amazon today, so hopefully that will come soon. I've already got an air pump and tubing, so that's good.
Did not end up getting gravel today, but hopefully tomorrow
I have yet to find out whether the heater works or not, cross your fingers that it does!
And the lights do not work. I'm hoping it's just the bulbs and not the thing itself.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's awesome. Good deal even if the equipment doesn't work!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

hrutan said:


> That's awesome. Good deal even if the equipment doesn't work!


Yeah, that's what I say too!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*Journal #6: Mumford*

Been taking care of my friend's betta fish for a few days while she's on vacation. He's a male crowntail named Mumford (I call my friend Norbert's aunt, so I guess that would make Norbert and Mumford "cousins"). He's a very dark blue, almost black, and he's a little less lively than Norbert. He's a very cute fish, and she loves him to death! 
I convinced her (Because Mumford is in a one gallon bowl) that she should get a bigger tank with filter and heater. Now she's saving up to buy one! I'm sure Mumford will be an even happier fish. :lol:


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*August 19, 2014*

*Journal #7: Style and No Filter*
 Decided to have a little style change to my journal entries. As you can seem from above, I'm going to be numbering my posts and giving them titles in bold and coloring so one can easily see which posts are a journal entry and which are simply replies to other's comments. 

  I'd like to give a shout out to those who've cared enough to leave a nice comment and to whoever is reading this post, it feels good to know that people would like to know about your fish. And also to those who've helped me out, I'm a new betta fish owner, and so I'm sure Norbert thanks you, too. :thankyou:

And the sponge filter that I ordered for my new tank has still not arrived. 
This is expected, though, because it's coming from such a long way (Hong Kong). Hopefully it will be here by Friday or sooner, because Norbert would like to get out of his little one gallon tank, and I'm sick of 100% daily water changes! :demented:

Other than that, there isn't anything new. I'll make sure to post pictures of his new tank setup when it's ready. Thanks again for following mine and Norbert's adventures!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*August 20, 2014*

*Journal #8: Filter Situation*
Well, it turns out that all this time I've been waiting for a filter to come that wasn't even paid for yet.
Turns out that we never actually paid for it, so today we found out and now it's getting shipped. So frustrating! 
:frustrated:

Anyway, I want to finish this journal entry with a bunch of faces, because they're cool: :-D:lol::-?:|:-cry::shock::evil::twisted:;-):roll:


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm sure Norbert will love his new tank once it's ready for him. He's quite the looker!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

BettaLover1313 said:


> I'm sure Norbert will love his new tank once it's ready for him. He's quite the looker!


Thanks!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*August 25, 2014*

*Journal #9: New Filter!
*Yay! The new sponge filter I ordered came today! I will be able to start cycling soon. This is the one I bought.
Also, kind of getting stressed again because I've been told I need a water testing kit! I'd really like to get the API freshwater testing master kit, but it is $20-$30! Norbert is costing me a lot! :blueshake:

So, the next things I need are: gravel, decor/plants, Tetra safestart, stress coat, water testing kit, and maybe some bloodworms. Luckily, I already have airline tubing and air pump.

I was also investigating the idea of making a DIY divider and getting another betta fish, but since Norbert seems to be the cause a lot of trouble (Well, not really "trouble", but stress), I decided maybe I should just take it one betta a time for a while (since I have no job) and the thing about dividing a tank is that I will also need a hospital tank with filter and heater, I just don't have the money! So, my new philosophy for the time being: "Take it one betta at a time."

Today, I convinced my mom to get some craft mesh for me to make a little hammock for Norbert. I may also be using the gem stones I have at the bottom of his 1 gallon tank to make a little house/cave (using non-toxic hot glue)

Anyway, that's the update!
-JC :wave:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Fair warning: Hot glue will fall apart, even if it's nontoxic. I learned the hard way, lol.

Yeah, fish certainly did turn out to be awfully expensive! But so worth it. Just, sometimes things take some saving for.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Fair warning: Hot glue will fall apart, even if it's nontoxic. I learned the hard way, lol.
> 
> Yeah, fish certainly did turn out to be awfully expensive! But so worth it. Just, sometimes things take some saving for.


Thanks for the advice! I've heard good and bad things about hot glue, so I dunno what I'm going to do. Just trying to do a lot of safe DIY stuff to save money.
Yes, even though he is costing me some bucks, I'm still so glad I have Norbert. So worth it. My family thinks I'm crazy (Especially because my fish is, like, the only thing I talk about these days), but all well ;-)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*August 27, 2014*

*Journal #10: Meet Misty
*So, I went to Petsmart and Walmart today to get some more plants, stress coat, and bulbs for my new tank. While at Petsmart, I of course wanted to take a look at all the fish. I came to the bettas, and of course they all looked sad in their little dirty cups. 
I took a look at the boys: They were all very pretty. I found a gorgeous white half-moon boy with see-through fins. I also saw another white betta, but this poor guy had major swim bladder issues. He couldn't keep himself upright and kept floating to the top. It looked like he had a big bubble inside him. Poor guy :-(. There was also a beautiful blue and white one that had some marbling.
Then I went over to the girls: There were some really pretty ones today! There was a nice blue one (the color of Norbert), a beautiful yellowish bodied and red finned gal, and then I saw her. A gorgeous teeny crowntail girl with a white-ish yellow-ish body and purple fins. I fell in love. 
I told myself, you can't get another fish! You don't have the place for her! Then it dawned on me: I have a 9.5 gallon tank that can be divided...
So, then, about $4.99 later I walked out of the store with this beautiful little girl. I went against my philosophy... All well. She was definitely not a planned purchase! I bought her out of selfishness... But I didn't get her, she may have ended up in a tiny, cold bowl for the rest of her life! The beginning of her life with me may be stressful, but I believe I can give her a good life :-D. 
I named her Misty, because I when I was little I had a purple bike that I named Misty. My new girl's fins are purple, and the name seemed to fit her. Scroll to the bottom to see a picture of her.
So, at Petsmart I bought Misty and a tall red silk plant. At Walmart I bought 10lbs of gravel, aquarium lights, and stress coat.

Presently, while I am testing my heater and getting the tank set up, Misty is chillin' in a plastic container (Like one you use for storage) that I would guess is about 0.5 gallons or more. This home is completely temporary, and I hope to get them in the new tank tomorrow. I just thought she'd enjoy a bit more space and some clean water while she waits.

So, here's Misty. The picture doesn't do her justice, her colors are much brighter and more beautiful in real life, but you get the gist with this pic:


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*August 28, 2014*

*Journal #11: Misty Pictures
*I thought I'd add some more pictures of my pretty new girl today. She's so small! Norbert completely dwarfs her! She's only a teeny bit longer than an inch! I'm thinking that she'll probably grow.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I found a 10 gallon at Pet Supply Plus for $10! I just have to get a heater and filter for it (and some more space before I set it up :roll. I might even get a 20 gallon with it because of the amazing deal. Its a dollar for a gallon! :-D So if you have a local pet supply plus, they might be doing it there too.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*August 29, 2014*

*Journal #12: Crazy Stuff & One Month
*Lots of crazy stuff has happened today! Things that include: Fire alarms, floods, gas lines, etc. :crazy:

Today is a special day! Because today is Norbert's One Month anniversary with me! I made a whole tribute to my little guy in the Betta Chat section, so check it out here: 1 Month Anniversary Tribute: Norbert's Story

We're going to the store today! Getting some supplies to make a divider and also getting some clay and sealant/glaze to put on the structures I'm going to make out of clay. When I'm finished making them I'm going to put them in water for a couple days to see if there's any funny smells, ect. 
Also going to disinfect the 9.5 gallon tank today with a bleach solution and rinse like a madwoman. I'll get a table from somewhere in my house and get everything all set up. Then I'll cup my bettas and accumulate them to the new tank environment and hope everything goes well. I'll most likely keep Misty in her cup for a couple days to see if the divider is passable, then if Norbert does get around it, no accidents will happen because Misty is in a cup. Hopefully all goes well! 

When I put Misty's container up to Norbert's tank when I got her two days ago, neither of them reacted at all. It's either they actually couldn't see each other or they ignored each other. I hope it's the latter because I rather them ignore each other than to be pissy at each other all the time.

Well, that's all for now!
- JC


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*August 30, 2014*

*Journal #13: 9.5 Gallon Set-up!*
Yay! Today is the day that I finally got the 9.5 gallon tank set up for Norbert and Misty. It's been a long and tiring day, but they are now finally in the tank and getting used to their new environment! :lol:

So, setting up took quite a while. When I started making the divider, I found out that the binder spines I was using were just a tiny bit too short. I then had to cut a bit off of another piece and stack it on top of the other spine so that it would be long enough. Finally, I got it to work.
Also, when I put my sponge filter in, it kept floating to the top even though there is a weighted bottom! Finally, I got enough gravel on and around it to keep it down. Grrr 
:frustrated:

Then, it was time to cup my fish. When I put Norbert in his cup, he totally freaked out! After his panic attack he laid down on the bottom and started breathing heavily. I felt like I was making him relive nightmares of pet store days (since I was using the cup I bought him in), but when I put a little food in his cup he perked up a little bit and started swimming around.
When I cupped Misty, she only freaked out a little bit, and then was fine.

During cup-floating-in-the-tank time, Norbert was pretty mellow. But Misty was swimming all around her cup as if to say, "Let me out! I want to swim!!!" She was also trying to eat a piece of floating gravel outside her cup, which was kind of funny, but I removed the floating piece.

Finally, it was time to release them into the tank. I let Norbert out first, and he explored slowly. When I released Misty, she darted all over the place and checked everything out.

So, how are they doing with the divider? Well, they don't really seem to bother each other much. They mostly just kind of stare at each other through the mesh, and Norbert flares a little (not very much, though), and they just go on exploring. I'm really happy about this, maybe I won't have any stressed out fish! 
Norbert has really perked up and is getting more active and getting more color. Yay! And Misty is a real spaz! But she's funny.

Now time for pictures!
Here's a picture of the full set up. My mom bought me a shelf to put it on, so I can have the fish tank on top and store my fishy care objects on the shelf.









Here's Norbert. You can see that he is flaring slightly, but the fish don't seem to be causing each other stress.


















Here's Misty. She's very curious and is really active. She's also kind of a spaz :-D.
Everything is covered in condensation!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Journal #14: Quick Update
So, the fish seem to be doing pretty well. 
Norbert decided today that he'll start flaring at Misty after 3 1/2 days of being in a divided tank. -_- Luckily, he and Misty both have hiding spots they can go to to get away from each other. Misty still doesn't seem bothered by him, so I don't know where this random flaring came from.

Norbert seems to be in the construction of a bubble nest! It's small and inside his craft mesh hammock I made for him. I've never seen a bubble nest before (except in pictures) so it'd be really cool if he'd made a big one!

That's about it! I'm sad the three day week end is over... :-(
-JC :thumbsup:


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Journal #14: Eggs!!
So tonight I was was feeding Norbert and Misty, and then all the sudden tons of eggs started poppin' out of Misty! She ate them all. It was pretty cool, yet it kind of alarmed me! :roll:

My fish are well. My friend who also owns a betta fish is really jealous of my tank and is getting one set up for her. :-D

That's all for now! 
-JC :redyay:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hee hee...he must be flirting.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*September 6, 2014*

Journal #15: Betta Breeding & More
Hello everybody! Time for an update. I've been kind of busy with school and extracurricular activities lately, but I did spend a lot of time yesterday researching breeding bettas.
That is something I *really* want to do in the future. Because it takes so much time, money, space, and knowledge (all though my friend doesn't think of it that way) I know I can't really start taking up the hobby soon, but it's interesting to research the many ways people do it. I'll be picking up supplies and more tanks and such over the next few months, and so maybe I can work up to it slowly. It just sounds like something really fun and educational to do! (Except culling doesn't sound fun to me, but I understand that it is often necessary. And also the fact of maybe having to ship fish kind of scares me, but you gotta do what you gotta do.) 

The fish are well. I did another 25% water change today, and I've learned to love my gravel vacuum/siphon. I don't have to take the fish out to do the water change! (Which I very much appreciate, because having to net the fish stresses me out, and I'm sure it stresses the fish out, too).
Norbert continues to flare at Misty occasionally, and Misty hangs out near the divider a lot (as if she's trying to find a way past it :shock, but she also scouts out the gravel a lot as if looking for something to eat.

I love my fish :-D
That's all for today, bye!
- JC :crazy:


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

spaceyJC said:


> Journal #15: Betta Breeding & More
> Hello everybody! Time for an update. I've been kind of busy with school and extracurricular activities lately, but I did spend a lot of time yesterday researching breeding bettas.
> That is something I *really* want to do in the future. Because it takes so much time, money, space, and knowledge (all though my friend doesn't think of it that way) I know I can't really start taking up the hobby soon, but it's interesting to research the many ways people do it. I'll be picking up supplies and more tanks and such over the next few months, and so maybe I can work up to it slowly. It just sounds like something really fun and educational to do! (Except culling doesn't sound fun to me, but I understand that it is often necessary. And also the fact of maybe having to ship fish kind of scares me, but you gotta do what you gotta do.)
> 
> ...


That sounds like my two bettas-Molly and Raku. She got eggy after I put Raku (in a cup) on her side and they flared at each other. Now she's constantly checkin out the barrier and seeing if he is there.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> I found a 10 gallon at Pet Supply Plus for $10! I just have to get a heater and filter for it (and some more space before I set it up :roll. I might even get a 20 gallon with it because of the amazing deal. Its a dollar for a gallon! :-D So if you have a local pet supply plus, they might be doing it there too.


I looked up the website for Pet Supplies Plus and there are no stores near me...  Darn, that is a really good deal.



BettaLover1313 said:


> That sounds like my two bettas-Molly and Raku. She got eggy after I put Raku (in a cup) on her side and they flared at each other. Now she's constantly checkin out the barrier and seeing if he is there.


Yeah. Misty got really eggy, too and dropped and ate a bunch of eggs the other day! She doesn't look as chubby anymore 
And just so you know, I subscribed to your journal a while ago, I like reading about your fish


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

spaceyJC said:


> I looked up the website for Pet Supplies Plus and there are no stores near me...  Darn, that is a really good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molly did the exact same thing. Was quite weird to watch, yet strangely fascinating. 
Thank you! I'm glad you enjoy reading about them and their antics .


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Journal #15: Walmart & Pics!
So, I guess I'm making two entries today 
Took a trip to Walmart and while I was there I wanted to stop by the fish section and check out what kind of tanks they had and how expensive. So of course I stopped and took a look at the bettas.
Poor little guys. They had two females; one of which had extremely clamped fins. They did have some handsome boys (one was trying to get out an extremely large poop), but luckily I didn't fall in love with any of them, because I don't have a home for another betta!

I wanted to share some pics.

Misty! The picture is blurry, but I thought it was a cute picture 










Norbert! His fins have changed some. His tail was all ragged when I bought him, so I'm thinking he may have been a tail biter. 
Here's a picture of when he was in his 1-gallon:









And here is his tail today:









I can't tell if their growing back or he's tail biting. They aren't dissolving away, so I don't think it's fin rot. I've been putting in Stress Coat to help heal up his fins.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

September 11, 2014
Well, decided I didn't want to do titles anymore. Dates will work.
Well! Misty and Norbert are doing great! So lively and happy, and Norbert looks like he's getting more color! I'm so happy for them, they're getting what most fish of their species don't get: lots of space, heated water, frequent water changes, and plants and toys. I'm just so happy that I finally have the right set up, and that my fish are thriving :-D

I've had many hours wasted away from me researching betta fish breeding . I want to take up this hobby so bad it hurts  Well, maybe not to that extream. I don't remember if I mentioned what goals I have for breeding bettas. I really want an ORANGE BUTTERFLY HALFMOON. That would be simply gorgeous. I think I can get one after a couple generations. 
I'm just sad that I can't take this up sooner. I want to do it SO BAD but it isn't exactly cheap. I want the fry I bring into this world to have the best life I can give them


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

September 14, 2014
I'm starting to slack off on water changes... Oh dear. I think if I made a schedule or something to that extent it would help me remember water change days.

So, all I've been talking about in this journal, on this forum, and at home is betta breeding... It's probably really annoying to everyone around me when I go into "nerd mode," but all well 
I spent today coming up with a plan on how I'll breed the fish and when. Hopefully I will be able to this summer! It will certainly give me something to do over the summer (because I'm usually bored out of my mind). I came up with a plan week by week how I'll condition the fish, introduce them, and care and feed the fry. I also created a spreadsheet for keeping track of my expenses and such. I also went through all the questions in the sticky of the "Breeding Betta Fish" forum and I could answer all of them! (I got really excited at that point )
If you'd like to see my plan for breeding betta fish and/or my answers to the betta breeding questions, tell me and I'll be happy to post them here. I don't want to do it now, just in case no one actually cares to see it .
In the next couple weeks I should be getting some money, and I can use it to get some breeding supplies. I'm so excited!
Unfortunately, I'll probably not be able to establish a serious line until I'm about three years older, when certain things are not in the way. My goal for the spawn I'll be hopefully doing in the summer is to successfully raise a spawn to adulthood, and maybe break even money-wise.

Anyway, my life has been moderately busy. It's actually a pretty good balance right now. The fish are doing fine, and I love to watch them. They're so cute because they always swim to the front of the tank to greet me when ever I come by their tank. :-D


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha, you and me both. I've been sunk so deep in betta genetics that my friends have started "nerd sniping" me at odd moments, just to watch me get distracted and ramble on...


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

He looks exactly like my HM Prince! Was he from Petsmart?


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Haha, you and me both. I've been sunk so deep in betta genetics that my friends have started "nerd sniping" me at odd moments, just to watch me get distracted and ramble on...


Story of my life :wink:



sweetbettafish said:


> He looks exactly like my HM Prince! Was he from Petsmart?


They do look quite a like! And yes, I got him from Petsmart. It will soon be 2 months since I bought him


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I just got my Betta Prince from there last Wednesday. Our fish look so similar!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> I just got my Betta Prince from there last Wednesday. Our fish look so similar!


Wow yes! They've both got a bit of black on the head, red ventrals, and a turquoise body. The only differences I see are that Prince's fins look a little more whole (Norbert's fins are really ragged, I bought him that way so I assume that he was tail biting. They've really started to heal up nicely though) and Norbert has got some red on the caudal fin. 
Who knows? Prince and Norbert could be brothers!  Haha.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

View attachment 431530
September 16, 2014
Hiya! I noticed today that Norbert's fins are healing super nicely. When I bought him at the pet store, his fins were already ragged, and I assume that tail biting was the case. I'm pretty sure it wasn't/isn't fin rot, because his fins weren't/haven't been melting away. He's got fuller fins now than he used to. Check out this thread for before and after pictures: Norbert- Before and After!

*Photo shoot!
*NORBERT! Oh Norbert. My "test fishy." He had a hard start with me, putting up with my stupidity, but now he's finally getting the care he deserves. He seems WAY happier now than he did in his one gallon and his fins are healing up so nicely 

Staring at the camera like, "What is that thing mommy is holding?"









His growing out fins. They're still ragged, but much better than before 









Flarin' up at his reflection  I think he's getting used to his own reflection though, because when I first got him, he went BERSERK when I put a mirror up to his tank! Now, he doesn't flare at all or he does so half-heartedly. 









MISTY! She is quite adorable. She has grown a bit since I got her. She was teeny when I bought her from the pet store almost a month ago! She's still smaller than Norbert, but she's growin' up 

She's got her eye on me ;-)









Misty is similarly confused, "What is that you holding mommy?"









What a cutie! 










Now here is a picture of them together, and you can get the gist of their size difference 
Yep. They're officially adorable! :-D


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Man, Misty is the cutest freaking thing in the universe >.<
I love girl bettas with that cute face!
Love how Norberts regrowth is red, and the rest of him is turquoise, you can actually see how much has grown back!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Man, Misty is the cutest freaking thing in the universe >.<
> I love girl bettas with that cute face!
> Love how Norberts regrowth is red, and the rest of him is turquoise, you can actually see how much has grown back!


Aww, my bettas thank you 
Yeah, when I saw Misty in the store, I kept going back to look at her, and then when I thought of a way I could keep her, I picked her up and bought her faster than you could say "Betta fish"!
And I love that about Norbert too! I'm hoping it will all grow back, and who knows? He could be a butterfly betta! Well, maybe only a multicolor.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

September 20, 2014
We're about 7 days away until Misty's one-month anniversary! And about 9 days away until Norbert's two-month anniversary!

Well, everything has been pretty good around here except that it's been very hot! I live on the second floor of my house and so does the fish tank, so it's been EXTREMELY hot in my room! The fish tank has been above the desired temperature, too. Once, it was at 84 degrees! I turned on my fan full blast in the hope to cool it down. I don't know if my heater is malfunctioning or its just the room that's very hot, because believe me, it has been SO HOT in my room!

I finally got proof the other day that bettas jump! I've have a betta for almost two months now, and two for almost one month and yet I've never seen one of them jump until a few days ago. I was holding Misty's food with my fingers right above her about to drop it in and then she jumped at it! I was like, "WHOA!" She didn't jump out or onto Norbert's side or anything, but it was pretty cool 

I was going to take care of my friend's betta fish Mumford for a few days while they went on vacation, but plans changed. :-?

Anyway, I love my fish!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

September 23, 2014
Hello! Today is my BIRTHDAY... Yay! I had a good day and spend time with friends :-D
I got $50 this week! Probably going to be put towards breeding purposes... Now I can't wait until summer when I will hopefully be taking care of cute little baby betta fishes!!! Chances are I will be getting some supplies for Christmas, so we'll just see. So excited!
I'm thinking about breeding yellow and orange fish and see what will come of that. Hopefully some yellows and oranges and there will probably be cambodians and/or reds. I'd probably like to thrown in the marble gene or butterfly for some pretty kids! But mostly the goal for my first spawn is to do it correctly and successfully!

Norbert and Misty are just so darn cute! Misty has definately grown since I got her. She was soooo teeny when I got her! So cute! 
I also think I've sorted out the temperature problem in the tank... hopefully ;-)

Anyway, I'm one year older! Yay!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope it's a good one! 

I can't wait to see how your spawn turns out, so definitely watching


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Hope it's a good one!
> 
> I can't wait to see how your spawn turns out, so definitely watching


Thanks! It was a good one 

And I can't wait either! When it's about time (the summer of 2015) I will make sure to make a spawn log and fill it with lots of updates and pictures! Because it is one of my pet peeves when someone starts a spawn log and then doesn't update it or give any pictures -_- But I try not to judge ;-)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

*September 29, 2014*
Saturday (September 27, 2014) was Misty's one monthiversary! I can't believe I forgot until today -_-
Ahh, Misty. You're my pretty little girl. When I walked into that petstore about a month ago, I had no idea that I was going to walk out with you! You were so teeny when I got you, but in the course of only a month you've grown considerably. You're so active, full of spunk, adventurous, and friendly, not to mention beautiful! You're always wanting food and making sure that your friend Norbert is always there on the other side of your tank. I'm so glad I have you! I'm so excited to share many more months with you :-D

Today is Norbert's two monthiversary! Wow, already two months?
Well Norbert. People know your back story if they read my tribute to you that I wrote on your one monthiversary. Long story short, I really wanted a fish, and you were the one I got. Even though I wasn't too good at first, you pulled through and now I've finally got you the care you deserve. You're so friendly and I'm always excited when you come to greet me when ever I visit your tank. You may be a little more shy when it comes to new things, but still curious and active. You're so handsome and at the petstore I kept going back to you until I finally walked out of the store with you. Two months down, many more to come! :-D

These fish have caused a betta addiction in me. I never thought that I could have a love for fish... Until these two came along. I also never gave a thought to the breeding of fish until I got them, and now I really want to do it. Thank you Norbert and Misty! I love you guys! I can't wait to have more memories with you!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Aww, I hope you guys have many amazing more months together!!! :-D

I've also been wanting to ask you a question... I know it isn't your decision but, do you mind if I steal Misty's name?? xD
I have a new little girl, and whenever I have been thinking of names for her, Misty kept popping up, I think it suites her so well, but I feel like I am stealing from you.. x'D


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Aww, I hope you guys have many amazing more months together!!! :-D
> 
> I've also been wanting to ask you a question... I know it isn't your decision but, do you mind if I steal Misty's name?? xD
> I have a new little girl, and whenever I have been thinking of names for her, Misty kept popping up, I think it suites her so well, but I feel like I am stealing from you.. x'D


Haha. Yeah, go ahead and use Misty! It's a cute name...  
And if you do name her Misty, you should post a picture on here. I'd love to see her!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks!! 
Lol sorry for the off topic discussion
You think it suites her?


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Thanks!!
> Lol sorry for the off topic discussion
> You think it suites her?


Nah, you're fine. It's not really off topic. 
Aww, she's so pretty! Yeah, I think the name suites her well


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks! She had a mild case of SBD when I first got her, and as you can tell she has some funny resting positions. (Mobility problems too, she glides across the bottom of the tank!)
Again, I wish you and your fish Happy Monthiversaries!! They are truly beautiful fish. 
(as if any betta wasn't)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Thanks! She had a mild case of SBD when I first got her, and as you can tell she has some funny resting positions. (Mobility problems too, she glides across the bottom of the tank!)
> Again, I wish you and your fish Happy Monthiversaries!! They are truly beautiful fish.
> (as if any betta wasn't)


And thanks again, too!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats on your anniversaries with your cute fish!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

DaytonBetta said:


> Congrats on your anniversaries with your cute fish!


Thank you :-D


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

October 4, 2014
It's been kind of an unfortunate week for my fish... Let's start with Norbert.

You know how Norbert's tail has been growing back and it was getting to look fantastic? Well... He seems to have had a tail biting episode and it's back to its ragged look. :-( I'm thinking something in his tank might be injuring him, because he has scratches on his body, too. I'm going to take out his plant and make sure the water is super clean and hopefully it'll grow back nicely.








The red tips are just his coloring. And if you look you can see that there is ripping on the dorsal fin, too. It could be biting or his plant injuring him. 


Now for Misty. I went over to their tank today to say hi. Norbert was there, but I could not find Misty anywhere! I looked and looked, and then finally I saw her wedged in between the sponge filter and the side of the tank and she was struggling to get out! I quickly lifted the filter and released her and she swam out. Her fins were all clamped, it seemed she only had one working ventral fin, and her left pectoral fin looked plastered to her body and out of use. It was heartbreaking to watch. 
Luckily, with in the course of 30 minutes she slowly regained the use of her ventral fin and pectoral fin and now she seems all right, but that was seriously terrifying. :-(








This picture was taken minutes after the accident. She still wasn't using her left pectoral fin very much, and she was keeping it close to her body, like a broken arm.

Ugh. Sorry fishes... What am I doing wrong?! :|


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

October 8, 2014
Things have settled down now and I think my fish are all doing well again for the most part.

I did a 75% water change yesterday and moved somethings around in Norbert's side of the tank to spark his interest and keep his mind of biting his tail, if tailbiting is the real problem here. He already looks better and less pale. I'm going to be doing more frequent water changes from now on. His tail looks like it's already growing back, too! 
But there is something that looks like a clear or opaque scale that is attached to the side of his body. Not sure what that is, but hopefully it will fall off or heal.
Also, I'm thinking that Norbert isn't actually a half-moon! I've looked at his flare pictures and have held a mirror up to his tank and he doesn't have a 180 spread of the caudal fin. So it is either he is actually a delta, or because he is getting used to his reflection that he is flaring half-heartedly. I think the real test would be if I ever got another male betta and put him in sight of Norbert.

Misty had fully recovered from her accident and is her usual active, adventurous, and friendly self. I swear, she has a love for food that is more than I have never seen in another creature before in my life! She goes CRAZY when I offer her food. While Norbert always swims up quickly and munches down on his dinner, she freaks out like, "FOOOOOOD!!!" Heck, I've seen her try to eat floating gravel (luckily she was in a cup or the piece was in the siphon so she couldn't get to it) and drips outside the tank. Haha, she's a girl after my own heart :-D

I saw Norbert and Misty do a cute thing this morning. I turned on my light and before they starting getting up and swimming around, I saw what position they where sleeping in. They were both at the front of the tank right by the divider, so they were sleeping really close to each other. So cute!!  I think they have a friendship. 

Anyway, that was my novel for the day ;-)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

October 20, 2014
I wanted to post an update yesterday, but my computer freaked out and it never posted, so I got angry and didn't want to write the whole thing over again. Well, I'm over it so I'm going to give an update now :-D

I have been researching betta breeding a little more than usual lately (I always seem to fit it in somewhere in my day ;-)) and I decided to calculate about how much I'll be spending on the project (It was kind of scary, I've been told it can add up to over $500!) and so I did. It came out to.... $370! But that is excluding prices for all the tanks I'll need (homes for the parents, breeding tank, grow-out, tanks for fry I wish to keep) and restocking on food I'll most likely have to do. So it is realistically going to cost well over $400!
:shock: :!: :crazy: :blink: mg: :shock2: :BIGsurprise: :blueshake: :demented:
I hope I get a large amount of fry. I'm planning on selling them cry, live food starter cultures (MW, BW, WW), and if I use the plant frogbit and it over takes my tank I can sell some of those floaters. Hopefully I can _at least _break even money-wise, if not make a little money. But I'm totally prepared to face the fact that I won't make any money at all (but I hope). 

Anyway, let's talk about my fish I have right now!
I woke up this morning to find that Norbert blew a bubble nest!!! His first one! (at least the first one he has built while I've owned him). It's pretty cool, since I've never really seen one before except in a betta's cup at PetCo. I'll post a picture:









Pretty cool, eh?

Well, that's it for today! :-D
-JC


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow amazing bubblenest! Can't imagine how many eggs could fit in there!
Eek, and I am surprised about how much tanks cost, but I am sure you will find some owners for them. Especially since I'll be here to take a couple off your hands.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Just caught up in your journal. :] 

Misty is such a cutie, omg!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Wow amazing bubblenest! Can't imagine how many eggs could fit in there!
> Eek, and I am surprised about how much tanks cost, but I am sure you will find some owners for them. Especially since I'll be here to take a couple off your hands.


It did surprise me how much tanks cost when I got my first betta fish (Norbert). I'm going to try to get the tanks I need by buying them from yard sales and thrift stores.
I'm hoping that I will be able to sell the majority of the fry on this site. If I get some really amazing ones then they'll go on Aquabid. I'll sell the rest on Ebay, and if there are still some left I'll donate/sell them to a pet store (hopefully I won't have to do that, I really don't want my babies ending up in tiny, cold bowls).



Schmoo said:


> Just caught up in your journal. :]
> 
> Misty is such a cutie, omg!


Thanks for reading! :-D
And Misty thanks you for the compliment ;-)


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

If you have any black, white, yellow, orange or purple babies please let me know!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> If you have any black, white, yellow, orange or purple babies please let me know!


For sure! :-D I'm likely breeding bettas sometime in June or July (after all of my vacations and such), so the fry will be old enough to sell in October or November of 2015. That seems to far away... :-(


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Awesome! Cannot wait!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

October 23, 2014
Decorating fish tanks has been on my mind today. I've gotten kind of bored with my current tank set-up. It's so... artificial. Not sure how to explain it.

I want to get sand substrate someday (it's very nice looking, but seems like it would be difficult to clean...) and add some driftwood or some nice looking aquarium-safe rocks. I'd also like to add aquarium plants like Water Wisteria, Amazon Sword, or Java Fern. Maybe some moss balls. And I could also add a cave. 
Here's a picture I found on the Internet that shows basically the look I want:









I personally think sand looks nicer than gravel, but gravel is still nice. 
I'd probably use this set-up if I ever got a community tank (I hope I can have one someday).

I also went to Petsmart today. Didn't buy anything, but I saw that a 20 gallon long tank is $33. I want to wait until the next Petco $1 a gallon tank sale to get the tanks I want.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

And in that tank (20 gallons or more) I could maybe put a male betta, 5-6 neon tetras, and 1-2 African Dwarf Frogs (if all those species are compatible... I haven't done my research yet, so haha)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

November 3, 2014
Haven't posted in almost 2 weeks. Probably because there hasn't been much to talk about :-D

Did a 50% water change yesterday and scrubbed a lot of algae off of everywhere. I also removed Norbert's green plant and threw it away because (like Misty's tall red plant) it started getting brown spots. Eek!

Next on my list to purchase:
- Water Wisteria (I'm going to try my hand at live plants ;-))
- Airline Tubing (I've got some nasty algae in my tube and it is gross. I want to replace the tube.)
- Bucket (I'm currently using an empty bin to empty waste water into, but I'd rather get a bucket better designed for this purpose.)

Things I hope to be purchasing soon:
- NLS or Omega One pellets
- Frozen bloodworms
- 1-2 Nerite snails
- Water testing kit

I've got a busy week ahead!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

November 19, 2014

I'm a loser sometimes. And this week has been a demonstration of how I can be a loser.
Well, the tank was due for a water change a week and a half ago, and I only just barely cleaned it today :| I won't even try to make the excuse that I as too busy (True, I was very busy last week, but that is not a very good excuse for not taking care of my pets). 
There was nasty algae starting to grow on the glass, the gravel, and the decor. Yuck! I replaced 85%ish of the water, scrubbed algae off of the decor, glass, divider, etc, stirred up the gravel, replaced the airline tubing, and gave the sponge a good swish. Now, I've got a clean tank and have taken a vow to never let myself get behind on water changes again! I hope my fish can forgive me :-(, I feel pretty bad about it. But I won't be prideful and not admit my mistakes.

Anyway, I hope to go to Petsmart today and get some snails and plants. 

I was thinking about how it is so nice to have a bigger tank now, and I decided to write a list of the advantages of having a bigger tank (5 gals or more) for bettas:
- Easier to keep temperature stable and find a suitable, reliable heater
- Don't have to change the water as often
- Don't have to do very many, or never have to do 100% water changes, so the fish can stay in the tank most of the time, which reduces stress to the fish and you.
- Easier to keep water parameters stable
- Tankmates
- More room for decor, so you can make it the style you want
- A happier, healthier fish

The only cons I can think of of having a bigger tank is price and room/placement.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

November 22, 2014
I sure love pictures. Let's add some more!!


My handsome Norbert:










Look at his fins! They are best they've ever been! Hopefully he never bites again.










My gorgeous Misty:










Awww 









Yep. It's official. I have some of the most gorgeous bettas ever created. ;-)


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

November 30, 2014
I hope everyone had a fantastic Thanksgiving! 

I officially hate algae! I've been having some brown algae growing and it is super annoying and unattractive. I think I'll increase water changes to twice a week instead of once a week. I really want to get some Nerite snails, but my local Petsmart was out of them the time I was there.

Speaking of he last time I was there, it was on Black Friday. I saw a label right above the 5 gallon Mini Bow tank that said $9.99. I though the label was for the tank, so I put it in my cart to buy. I almost got another betta to put in it, but I decided to wait until later. When I got up to the register, I found out the $9.99 label was for something else  I was pretty bummed because it is a really nice looking tank. All well. Good thing I didn't decide to get a fish, because then I would've been really sad!

Another sad thing is that my local Petsmart doesn't take very good care of their bettas, I saw two dead ones  I also saw lots of clamped fins and pale faces. 

The only thing I ended up buying from Petsmart was some water wisteria. I planted it in my tank yesterday. If it doesn't grow, then I'll buy some nutrient tabs.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

January 13, 2015
Oh wow. It has been a while since I've updated this journal. Whew!
Well, Happy New Year everyone! We're off to a fresh start 

So, as I've mentioned before, I've gotten some water wisteria and I've planted it in my tank. Yet, it started to wilt (probably from lack of nutrients. I'm pretty sure my cheapo Walmart gravel doesn't have much for plants to live off of). So, I bought some Seachem Flourish and I've been putting that in for a while. The plants are perking up!
Also, I bought New Life Spectrum, the small fish formula. It is great because it is a better food and is more nutritious than the Top Fin Betta Pellets I've been feeding them and they are smaller so I don't have to crush them anymore. Yay!
Today, both light bulbs in the light fixture of my tank burned out :| So, I had to get a lamp from another part of the house to put over the tank... And I like it better  It has a more natural light and is more white than my yellowish tinted tank lights. Hmm.

Additionally, I've been battling with algae for a while now. It is VERY annoying. I want some snails, but my Petsmart does not have Nerite snails, which are the kind of snails I want. Hopefully they'll get them soon. Otherwise, I'll have to go with some other type of snail.
My friend the other day got an African Dwarf Frog to put in her new 10 gallon tank with her betta fish. They are so cute! Now I want one. Haha 

I've been very concerned about Norbert lately  He has gotten pale and has bitten his tail. I went on a trip when this started to show up, and when I came back he was worse (My sister who was taking care of him did not want to do a water change because she was nervous about it, so she didn't do it and I was gone 11 days. I don't blame her, though). Lately he has been pale, tail bitten, and has been laying around and is less active.  He swims a little weird now, too. Misty seems fine and her normal self. I'm thinking I definitely need to quarinteen him despite Misty seeming unaffected, but at the moment I don't have a heater for a small tank, so I'm afraid to put an already sick fish into a small tank with unstable water temperatures. I'm ordering a heater today, so hopefully it will come soon. I also just did a water change so I hope he'll get better. Otherwise, I'll need to go over to those friendly folk in the diseases and emergencies section and ask for help.

During the holidays, I was given another 10 gallon tank! I'm really excited, there are many possibilities. 

And also, I've made a decision this week. As some of you may know, I've been really into wanting to breed betta fish in June. But I've put a lot of thought into it and I'm thinking I'm going to have to wait a couple years. I just don't have the finances and resources to do it too soon :/ I still definitely want to breed fish some day, but I guess it will just have to wait :-(

Well, that's my update! We'll see what comes up next.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

My poor little Norbert. He's very skinny and pale and looking sick. I'm getting help from the kind people over in the diseases and emergencies forum. I really hope he makes it, it will really hurt me to lose him.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

January 18, 2015
I have sad news. Yesterday my little Norbert lost the battle of the illness he was fighting. I'm really going to miss him . He was my very first betta and I owned him for 6 short months. I really loved him. Most people will tell me, "He's just a fish, you can get a new one," but he wasn't just a fish, he was a friend, a family member, and a pet. One pet that I'll never forget because he will stay in my heart forever. 
I buried him in the backyard. He's in a better place now, swimming under the Rainbow Bridge. We'll see each other again someday. 

Read my thread about him in the Betta Memorials forum: Swim in Peace Norbert









Well, at least I still have Misty. Right now she is in the one gallon tank that I first had Norbert in. It is floating in the 10 gallon tank to keep it warm. I'll keep her in there until I decide what I'm going to do with the tank and clean it. I don't know if I'm going to divide it again and get another fish or buy an African Dwarf frog for her to live with. I just don't know. We'll see I guess.

I'm having a harder time today with coping with his death than yesterday. I'm not sure why. It's just hard to believe he's gone. I'm so confused though; How did the goldfish I had in third grade live an entire year in a tiny tank with terrible conditions (monthly water changes, barely any food) and Norbert only lived 6 months in a 10 gallon tank with daily quality food, heating, frequent water changes, and filtration? I just don't understand. I hope it wasn't something I did. I keep asking myself if there was something I could have done. But, it's in the past now and I have to live with it. :-(

I guess we'll see what the future brings us.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

January 24, 2015
Well, it's been a week since Norbert's death. I've been okay for the most part, I've just really been missing him. 
But, I felt like if I went and got another pet, it would help me get through the greiving process. So, on Monday (January 19) I went to the petstore and got two African Dwarf frogs! :-D (Don't worry, I did research first)
I cleaned out the 10 gallon tank that Misty and Norbert were living in and replaced half the gravel and took out the plants (they were beginning to get brown :|).
So, now those two little buggers are living with Misty in the full 10 gallon tank. I would post a picture of the whole tank, except it is kind of ugly right now with only a single pink mug as a decoration :roll:. I'm planning on getting a pack of silk plants and a cave from drsfostersmith.com this week (along with a heater and air pump for the 10 gallon I got for Christmas) as long as the cave is available :-?

I named the African Dwarf frogs Fred and George. I can't tell them apart unfortunately except at feeding time, when they show their seperate and distinct personalities. Fred readily goes for his food without wasting much time, and when Misty takes his food before he gets it (which is very annoying by the way -_-) he will kind of jump at her (I hope he isn't trying to hurt her, but he only does it when she takes his food and doesn't do it any other time) and kind of get pissy ;-). George will kind of hesitate before taking his food (therefore giving Misty more time to get it, naughty fishy) and won't really react when she takes it. But don't worry, I make sure both frogs get their share of food each day.

Here's some pictures!

One of them in the bag while acclimating:









They are so small and cute!!!









Awww. Looking up at mommy 









Both of them together. So cute  I'm pretty sure the one on the left is Fred and the one on the right is George, based on the way they were acting when I took the picture. :lol:









I'm pretty sure this is a picture of George and Misty. Man, every creature in this tank is adorable (Except maybe the microscopic ones, but I can't see them so it doesn't count ;-))









Misty barely bothers them. She doesn't try to attack them or anything. She just takes their food when she gets the chance ;-). I figured she wouldn't be too aggresive toward them, she is very friendly and isn't very aggressive for a betta fish. :-D


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Yay frogs!! They are very cute. Have fun!


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

DaytonBetta said:


> Yay frogs!! They are very cute. Have fun!


Yes, they are so adorable!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Gasps!* I'm am so sorry for your loss! Geez a lot has happened since I have been gone!  I know its hard to live with the death of a loved pet, I am actually scared to death for my fish dying. I guess Norbert was old when you got him, who knows why else would he suddenly deteriorate. I don't know much still anyway.

Cute African Dwarf Frogs! Man, when I have the space I really want one! (Unfortunately I have somehow ended up with 6 fish...) I did have a African Clawed Frog (Albino Frog), and it was NOT a good experience... At first we put him into a tank with my goldfish, but we started noticing one of the fish's tails was shredded and at one point I saw him clinging to his tail, while the goldfish was frantically swimming away (It was scary!) I then put him into a tub without a cover until we could return him to the store. In the morning he was gone, and my cat was batting him around on the floor... so yea put a lid back on, and we returned him, they needed more care than I could provide at the time xD
But I learned my lesson, and I again am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> *Gasps!* I'm am so sorry for your loss! Geez a lot has happened since I have been gone!  I know its hard to live with the death of a loved pet, I am actually scared to death for my fish dying. I guess Norbert was old when you got him, who knows why else would he suddenly deteriorate. I don't know much still anyway.


Yeah, it was hard to lose Norbert. After all, he was my first betta fish! But the one good thing that came out of the experience was that now I have empathy for those who lose their fish, because I've been through the same thing. I always knew that I would have to live with him not swimming around happily in his tank someday, but I didn't think it would be so soon! :-( But I'll get through it, I've still got Misty and now my cutie little frogs! 



Alaura123 said:


> Cute African Dwarf Frogs! Man, when I have the space I really want one! (Unfortunately I have somehow ended up with 6 fish...) I did have a African Clawed Frog (Albino Frog), and it was NOT a good experience... At first we put him into a tank with my goldfish, but we started noticing one of the fish's tails was shredded and at one point I saw him clinging to his tail, while the goldfish was frantically swimming away (It was scary!) I then put him into a tub without a cover until we could return him to the store. In the morning he was gone, and my cat was batting him around on the floor... so yea put a lid back on, and we returned him, they needed more care than I could provide at the time xD
> But I learned my lesson, and I again am so sorry for your loss.


I've heard of African Clawed frogs, but I don't know much about them. Yeah, that would be really scary to see the frog clinging to your fish's tail like that! Whew. Luckily though, African Dwarf frogs are very gentle little guys. Though, a little shy. I think you should definitely get one though if you find the room! :-D


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm afraid I have more terrible news. Misty was acting absolutely fine on the morning of January 29, but when I went to see her that night, she looked like half of her body was turning gold, her fins looked like they were disintegrating, and that half of her body looked stiff and rigid when she swam. She was obviously attacked by some kind of bacteria.
I immediately sought the help from the kind people over in the betta diseases and emergencies forum, but I'm afraid nothing could be done in time, since Misty had passed away when I came to see her the next afternoon. 
I am devastated. Norbert left me and now Misty. I don't have any betta fish anymore. I was told over in the diseases forum that it could have been acute Columnaris or a strain of mycobacteria. Since there is a chance it could have been myco, I need to treat it as that. The frogs will most likely be fine, but I can't ever put them with any other fish again. I have to throw away my sponge filter, netting, and other things and do EXTENSIVE cleaning with 70% or higher rubbing alcohol to get it safe to keep fish in again. Since the frogs are likely infected with the mycobacteria, I've been told that many people would choose to euthanize them. But I just can't. So, I've made the decision to keep them, but I'll be keeping them in a smaller sterilte container to save some space (it's probably about 5 gallons). I have to use completely different equipment with them so I don't contaminate other tanks and fish I get in the future. I also need to take extra precautions when feeding and cleaning their tanks so I don't get infected myself and get a _nasty _skin rash. I've been very overwhelmed and concerned and not in a very good mood the past few days. It's definitely been a hard month: the deaths of two fish very dear to me and I've ended up with two little possibly infected frogs. Fun stuff ;-)

I'm really going to miss Misty. I loved her and still do. She is now buried out in the flowerbed right next to Norbert. It seemed only right.
I just can't understand it! As I said before, I had a goldfish that I kept alive for a year under terrible conditions! I almost never fed him and almost never cleaned his tank and yet he managed to live a year! Then, when I decide to get two fish and really take care of them and give them high quality food, regular water changes, filtration, heating, decor, and lots of swimming room, they both end up dead with in 5-6 months of owning them. I am very confused, disturbed, grieving, overwhelmed, and _very _discouraged. I'm also embarrassed because I've had two fish die in two weeks and so apparently I can't keep anything alive. What did I do wrong!?
My friend said that she thinks they died because I tried too hard. She thinks that I tried too hard and that I stressed them out. How does giving them the best environment possible stress them out? But I see where she's coming from. I'm so frustrated! 
I'm sorry for my rant. This is probably for the "Rant Thread" over in the lounge forum. But anyway, I'm really going to miss Norbert and Misty. They were and are very near and dear to me. I probably will get more betta fish in the future, we will see.

Go here to read my thread in the Betta Memorials forum: Swim Free Misty <3


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry about losing Misty too...
I don't think anyone will understand why fish die so early. Just know that it wasn't your fault. You didn't cause their deaths, they happened naturally, and their might not have been anything you could do.
I don't have very large tanks, separate for each fish, but my fish have lived long, and none of my fish have died yet. It sure will kill me when they do though. 

I'm sure they knew that you loved them and took such good care of them.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

oops double post sorry about that


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

DaytonBetta said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss.





Alaura123 said:


> I'm so sorry about losing Misty too...
> I don't think anyone will understand why fish die so early. Just know that it wasn't your fault. You didn't cause their deaths, they happened naturally, and their might not have been anything you could do.
> I don't have very large tanks, separate for each fish, but my fish have lived long, and none of my fish have died yet. It sure will kill me when they do though.
> 
> I'm sure they knew that you loved them and took such good care of them.


Thank you for your kind words. It's been a really hard few weeks, so it's nice to know someone cares


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

The pain and grieving are still here, but luckily they have subsided. One the main emotions I'm feeling, however, is embarrassment. Two of my fish die within 2 weeks. That doesn't sound very good. I was embarrassed to tell my parents and my friends about Misty's death and I was embarrassed to share about it on here.Deep down, I know I did the best I could and their deaths weren't my fault, but I can't help but feel a bit of guilt. 
And I didn't realize until now that I'm, quite frankly, afraid to get another betta fish. What if that one ends up dying as soon, too? I don't think I'd be able to handle the grief and the embarrassment; having to tell my family and friends that I messed up again. While the chances of me getting another betta fish are high, I can't help but being slightly terrified. I hope you can relate. Ugh, January was a rough month.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel JC. I lost two of my boys in a month, and look to be possibly losing another. It's frustrating because I just saw a kid take home a betta, no heater or anything, and was going to put it in a bowl. Kid didn't even seem that excited. I know that betta is doomed and will be lucky if it dies sooner rather than later. Yet here are people like us, trying our best for our fish and we make a mistake and it's _always_ the most devastating outcome possible. We feel so embarrassed and ashamed that we screwed up and an animal lost it's life - but the people around us are just like "What's the big deal, just get another". 

Today I was looking at the bettas and saw a few that made my heart ache to bring them home, but then that voice in the back of my mind was like "why bother if I'm just going to end up killing them anyways?" Then my mom came over and was like "next week we can come back and you can get a few more." 

_I don't want new ones, I want the ones that I had..._


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a similar experience with a mother and her child at the pet store today. She was looking for a 1-gallon bowl to keep the Betta she had at home in, and she had her, like... 7 year old son with her. I off-handedly mentioned if they had a heater, since Bettas like water temperature around 80 degrees, and that the water temperature can easily be 10 degrees lower than the ambient air temperature. 

She spouted off some tripe about how her son had their old one for two years... and I when I pointed out where the heaters were to her, and told her about how the fish would be much more lively and energetic if she were to get it a heater, she made the 'look weirdo, shutup and let me shop' face and went off, probably to buy the bowl without a heater. Poor fish, and poor child for having a mother like that.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

It is really quite saddening to see fish viewed as "disposable pets." Yes, most of my friends and family have the view of "You can just get another one, what's the big deal?" They do try to understand however, and for that I thank them. They know how much my fish mean to me. But I can't help but think that they think that I'm acting very childish, obsessing over fish like I do. 
But yes, it is so frustrating when I make a mistake that costs the life of an animal I love. And it is also frustrating to see miserable bettas in cold, tiny bowls that live longer than my two that I actually took care of. While I could get more fish, I agree with you Tress, _I want the ones I had..._ 
This hobby can be so frustrating at times! Yet we keep on going


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Exactly 
It is hard to tell yourself no when all you can think of is how horrible it would be to see that fish ignored and unloved in a cold little bowl. You keep telling yourself you've got more then enough and then those darn bettas give you the puppy dog eyes and next thing you know you're setting up another tank...


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Tress said:


> Exactly
> It is hard to tell yourself no when all you can think of is how horrible it would be to see that fish ignored and unloved in a cold little bowl. You keep telling yourself you've got more then enough and then those darn bettas give you the puppy dog eyes and next thing you know you're setting up another tank...


The struggles of betta fish lovers


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey, everyone. It's me again 
It's been a long time since I've been on this site. I plan on getting another betta fish in the summer! I'm holding off my plans for breeding betta fish for a while since I don't have the money at the moment. 

I will always miss Norbert and Misty but I'm excited to meet and get to know my future betta fish


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Glad to see you back! I'm subbing for sure! I'm really sorry to read about the loss of your two Bettas, I hope the new one will help you heal.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Good to know your getting another betta


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> Glad to see you back! I'm subbing for sure! I'm really sorry to read about the loss of your two Bettas, I hope the new one will help you heal.





Alaura123 said:


> Good to know your getting another betta


Thanks, yeah, it was definitely hard to lose them both. Excited to get another one, though!

So, right now I'm working on getting tanks cleaned real well and getting the money (I have to throw away several things because it could have been Myco, so I need to replace them). I'm expecting to get my new friend in the next month or two!


----------

